#ubuntu-ports 2005-10-18
* fabbione yawns
<fabbione> ok logging is on
<jbailey> fabbione: Won't this just get too noisy
<jbailey> ?
<fabbione> jbailey: see the other chan
<fabbione> it's ok to start with
<fabbione> we will split if required
<fabbione> i don't think it will get too noisy anyway
<jbailey> Mmm, alright.
<jbailey> Seems to be not much point to having something other than -devel, then.
<fabbione> exactly
<jbailey> Err.
<jbailey> So why have -ports at all then?
* jbailey wanders off to sleep.  I'll pick this up in the morning. =)
<fabbione> night jeff
<lamont__> fabbione: upload party for hoary is over. you win
<fabbione> lamont__: re
<fabbione> ehehe
<lamont__> er, breezy, even
<lamont__> there are already uploads in at least -updates, though
* lamont__ builds a chroot or 2
<fabbione> lamont: already processesed them :)
<lamont__> feh
* lamont__ adds stats porn
<twysted> i didnt have a party :(
<fabbione> lamont: so what are the official numbers?
<lamont__> will get them after lunch - sorry
<lamont__> ah.
<lamont__> i386 95.39% 6290 of 6594
<lamont__> powerpc 94.36% 6058 of 6420
<lamont__> amd64 93.95% 5996 of 6382
<lamont__> ia64 93.36% 5938 of 6360
<lamont__> sparc 90.28% 5756 of 6376
<lamont__> hppa 90.20% 5715 of 6336
<lamont__> now fleeing to lunch
<fabbione> eheh
<fabbione> enjoy :)
* fabbione sends some extra sugar to lamont 
<jbailey> Are there really 300 packages that are not-for-i386 ?
<fabbione> i have 80 in my list
<fabbione> but i skip some stuff we really don't care about
<fabbione> (and my wife is too busy watching tv)
<lamont__> jbailey: is possible
#ubuntu-ports 2006-10-19
<fabbione> tmarble: ping?
<tmarble> fabbione: pong pong... sorry for the delay :-)
<tmarble> network latency, time zones et al
<fabbione> tmarble: sorry but it was very late yesterday and i went to sleep
#ubuntu-ports 2006-10-20
<tmarble> fabbione: ping
#ubuntu-ports 2006-10-22
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> hi fabbione
<tmarble> fabbione: sorry -- didn't see you here -- multitasking
<tmarble> i head out to San Diego in about 1 hour
<fabbione> no problem
<fabbione> i saw your ping yesterday but i was already weekend'ing :)
<fabbione> ok
<tmarble> you can do that!
<fabbione> have fun there
<fabbione> not always.. my wife doesn't allow me to :)
<tmarble> it's all work :-(   SPECjvm2006
<fabbione> well i love to travel..
<fabbione> is there anything i can do for you before you take off?
<tmarble> Please note: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-mtv
<tmarble> I will be attending all week and coordinating activities for Sun
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> than you should subscribe to all specs you are supposed to be in
<tmarble> any tips on things to think about and/or how to prepare for UDS would be most helpful
<fabbione> once you are registered go to the spec tracker
<tmarble> with the exception of the their launchpad page -- is there any other mechanism to determine "who's who" among developer/attendees?
<fabbione> and make sure to be subscribed to the one you are interested in
<tmarble> got it
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> but there will be a general introduction the first day
<tmarble> first day = Sunday
<tmarble> ?
<fabbione> i assume we will do like other times.. everybody stands up and say a couple of word on "who am I"
<fabbione> yes sunday is my very best guess
<tmarble> I'll arrive around noon-ish on Monday
<tmarble> do you suppose that developers are going to want to go on caffeine induced hackathons for 24-hour straight?
<tmarble> or, would there be some interest, do you think, in *a little* sight-seeing (e.g. food or nightlife in San Francisco)?
<fabbione> no, specs writing is boring enough that we spend the evening drinking to forget :)
<fabbione> sight seeing and life > *
<fabbione> are you going to be the only guy from SUN showing up?
<fabbione> Simon was talking about a few more coming
<tmarble> hmmm  I'm very tempted to organize an outing... say tuesday-ish?... for some (techno dance) clubbing... sound good?
<fabbione> and we were trying to arrange a dinner just to get to know eachother before starting to work
<tmarble> there will be several -- don't have a full count yet
<tmarble> cool -- any ideas on which day the dinner would take place
<fabbione> well they need to register in LP and subscribe to specs, otherwise it will be caothic
<tmarble> right
<fabbione> dinner should be wed AFAIK
<fabbione> it really depends.. Simon didn't answer one single email i wrote to him to have names and dates
<tmarble> now, let's say, Sun person wants to package application foobar for Ubuntu (Debian)... if there isn't a spec yet, should they create one?
<tmarble> I apologize on Simon's behalf for that... I'll be much more responsive
<fabbione> yes, they need to create a spec in wiki.u.c (use the spec template) register it in LP and get it scheduled for MV
<tmarble> I just got approved late friday
<tmarble> k
<fabbione> but there is a time limit for specs submission
<fabbione> let me check
<tmarble> but, I don't see anything on the schedule yet -- > will the schedule be on the wiki -> ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView
<fabbione> the schedule will be generated on a daily base
<tmarble> OK....
<fabbione> because specs don't get all approved/worked at the same speed
<fabbione> but
<fabbione> if SUN guy is known to show up tue, his specs will not be scheduled for monday
<fabbione> or something like that
<tmarble> ok
<fabbione> i mean.. apply that rule in different ways
<fabbione> like he needs to leave early and so on
<fabbione> point is that fixed schedule simply doesn't work
<tmarble> sure, that makes sense
<fabbione> if a spec needs more discussion or one just go from draft to approved in one hour.. 
<fabbione> etc.
<tmarble> I'm going to target nightlife for tuesday (or thursday)
<fabbione> you get the idea
<fabbione> yeah let's meet up on monday and see how things are settled
<tmarble> ok... 
<fabbione> i have no idea of a lot of details yet
<fabbione> like what's up for dinner and so on
<tmarble> hey, I thought you were supposed to know *everything* :)
<fabbione> (if we need to find our own resturant or we are all at the hotel.. etc.)
<tmarble> i'm at the same hotel BTW
<tmarble> .. and I'm going to stay the weekend as I have biz the following week in Santa Clara
<fabbione> yeah yeah.. my wife accuses me of the same, but then when i ask her to fix an IRQ problems, she believes i got some weird new sexual desease
<fabbione> cool
<tmarble> hehe
<fabbione> we will stay the week after too
<fabbione> but we have a fixed event on saturday
<fabbione> and we need to change hotel
<tmarble> you can do that
<fabbione> yeps.. let see how things evolve
<fabbione> i am all up for partying and driking
<fabbione> drinking
<fabbione> it helps to face the day after :P
<tmarble> don't know how to localize "woot" in italian ;-)
<fabbione> ehehe 
<tmarble> I have to step away from the computer for a bit (last minute packing and all...)
<fabbione> i understand that
<fabbione> take care
<fabbione> i am off to watch a movie and then to bed
<tmarble> I'll be around (on IRC) once I'm in San Diego
<fabbione> ok
<tmarble> buon cine!
<fabbione> thanks
<tmarble> ttyl!
<fabbione> have a pleasent flight
<fabbione> cya
<tmarble> thanks
#ubuntu-ports 2007-10-16
* lamont waves
<fabbione> yo
<lamont> morning fabbione 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
#ubuntu-ports 2009-10-14
<TheMuso> NCommander: You may be interested in bug 450214 relating to the alternate powerpc installer.
#ubuntu-ports 2009-10-16
<lokad> hello together
<lokad> i have issues with grub2 from ubuntu-ports for karmic
<lokad> Bug #444562 
<lokad> ie i386 packages work, lpia do not
<lokad> So, then hello again. Whom can I bother with problems related to the lpia port?
<lokad> I've updated my bug-report at 
<lokad> #444562 on launchpa but now I'm stuck as what to do next
